# Shopnotes #87



## kenwho (Jan 17, 2008)

PLEASE , does any one have issue #87 of shopnotes they have a router sled jig i want to build for copping . shopnote will sell me 9 issues jest to get that one . :sold: ill buy it if any one can help . :'( Please,please . Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ken

Are you sure you sure you want to make this type of sled ?? 

PLEASE don't take this the wrong way BUT it's bit lame,,, take a hard look at the video and the way they are using the sled,,,NOTE how high the bit must be in order to use this type of sled,,,,,, it's almost all the way out of the collet...very unsafe....

http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/087/videos/using-the-router-sled/

http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/087/

=========

Not to say anything about the unsafe way the bit is out of the fence (no bit guard to speak about)

But If you like to use a sled way they sale many types or you can make your own but you don't need one....the norm....

But this is just my 2 cents..


==========



kenwho said:


> PLEASE , does any one have issue #87 of shopnotes they have a router sled jig i want to build for copping . shopnote will sell me 9 issues jest to get that one . :sold: ill buy it if any one can help . :'( Please,please . Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

kenwho said:


> PLEASE , does any one have issue #87 of shopnotes they have a router sled jig i want to build for copping . shopnote will sell me 9 issues jest to get that one . :sold: ill buy it if any one can help . :'( Please,please . Thanks for any help you can give.


Hi Ken,

You should be able to get all plans from ShopNotes, Woodsmith, and Workbench from here: http://plansnow.com/

Bj is correct, the bit is way too high. You may be better off purchasing a sled from MLCS. http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/accessorysafe.html#coping_super_safety_anchor

I hope this helps.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Again, Hamlin has said what I would say. (But please note that he has about 30 times as many posts as I have.) 

I have been using the MLCS X-Large Coping Safety Sled for about two years and have high praise for it. I am on my second such sled. This particular one has the knobs on the positioning block a bit too close to the inner edge so they interfere with using thick stock. I do use it on 2 x 4's. The first one did not have this problem. It was retired because of a mishap that destroyed the positioning block. I normally use it to be certain that the end edge is 90° to the side edges. For this purpose I do need a flush trim bit with a "top" bearing (bottom on a router table). The bit is always safely inserted into the collet without problems. From the Shopnotes video I must say I think the MLCS sled to be superior and certainly safer. 

I must say after seeing some recent discussions I am considering adding a bit guard somehow. I will post any progress I make in that effort. 

MLCS also sells a smaller sled with no positioning block, and Rockler sells a sled that I cannot distinguish from the smaller MLCS sled.


----------



## kenwho (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks to all for not only your help , but also your concerns for safty (my) I didnt see that or think about the gard issue , on the hieght of the base im going to use 1/4" stainless steel plate a freand has giving me . and I will make sure to mod a gard to fit and work . thank to web woodworker freand ,pal ,good buddy I have what I need . I have a vision and a mission now . thanks yal.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Just be aware, if the bit touches the stainless, the bit is toast.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

kenwho said:


> Thanks to all for not only your help , but also your concerns for safty (my) I didnt see that or think about the gard issue , on the hieght of the base im going to use 1/4" stainless steel plate a freand has giving me . and I will make sure to mod a gard to fit and work . thank to web woodworker freand ,pal ,good buddy I have what I need . I have a vision and a mission now . thanks yal.


Hi, 
Axlmyk has brought up an excellent point, if the bit touchs that stainless, it will become nothing more than a good paper weight. You might consider using a piece of 1/4" MDF or hardboard or find a piece of aluminum in place of the stainless steel.


----------



## Tale Gunner (Sep 24, 2004)

I have that issue of shopnotes. It looks intresting to say the least. pm me


----------



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

How do you pm on here? I tried sending you a message and I got a message that you have opted not to receive private messages.



Tale Gunner said:


> I have that issue of shopnotes. It looks intresting to say the least. pm me


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Thelt said:


> How do you pm on here? I tried sending you a message and I got a message that you have opted not to receive private messages.


Hi Frank - Welcome to the forum 

That thread is about 3½ years old and it doesn't look like Tale gunner has been in for about 3 years. It might be a good idea to start a new thread with a request of what you are looking for.:dirol:


----------



## Thelt (Feb 3, 2009)

:dance3:Thanks, I found what I was looking for.


----------

